# Περί Δικαιοσύνης



## panadeli (Jun 28, 2012)

Δύο άσχετες μεταξύ τους ειδήσεις από το σημερινό δικαστικό δελτίο. Δεν έχουν κάτι το κοινό μεταξύ τους, αλλά μου δημιουργούν εξίσου μεγάλες απορίες γύρω από τη λειτουργία της δικαιοσύνης στη χώρα μας.

Πρώτα το εύκολο:
Βέροια: Αθώα τα μέλη της Χρυσής Αυγής, ένοχος ο ιδιοκτήτης του καφενείου

Προσπερνάω το θέμα του παραβόλου (μου φαίνεται ελαφρώς παράλογο βέβαια να ακυρώνεται μια μήνυση γι' αυτόν τον λόγο, ύστερα μάλιστα από 13 ώρες δίκης -πολύ πιο λογικό θα ήταν να ζητηθεί από τον μηνυτή να πληρώσει το παράβολο εκ των υστέρων, αλλά, τέλος πάντων, μπορεί οι δικαστές να έχουν τυπικά δίκιο), και έρχομαι στο εντελώς απίστευτο: ο μεν χρυσαυγίτης καταδικάστηκε σε 4 μήνες φυλάκιση για πρόκληση σωματικής βλάβης, ο δε καφετζής σε 4 μήνες και 20 μέρες για εξύβριση. Σε ποιο δικανικό σύστημα μπορεί η εξύβριση να τιμωρείται αυστηρότερα από την πρόκληση σωματικής βλάβης;

Το δεύτερο το άκουσα στις ειδήσεις της ΝΕΤ, με τη ρεπόρτερ και την παρουσιάστρια του δελτίου να εκθειάζουν την απόφαση των αρεοπαγιτών δικαστών ως νίκη υπέρ των δικαιωμάτων της μητέρας:
"Πρόστιμο" 20.000 ευρώ για εγκατάλειψη εγκύου
Εδώ να δεχθώ ότι ο εραστής μπορεί να έχει ευθύνη απέναντι στο αγέννητο παιδί του και την έγκυο ερωμένη του, κι ας μην είναι παντρεμένος μαζί της. Ας θεωρήσω λογική την απαίτηση να συνδράμει στην ανατροφή του παιδιού. Αλλά αυτά τα περί ηθικής βλάβης δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. Σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό των δικαστών "μειώθηκε η εκτίμηση την οποία έχαιρε [η έγκυος] από τη μικρή κοινωνία του νησιού που διέμενε και υποβιβάσθηκε η εκτίμηση αυτή από το γεγονός ότι κατέστη έγκυος από εξώγαμη ερωτική σχέση και εν τέλει γέννησε τέκνο δίχως να βρίσκεται σε γάμο με τον φυσικό πατέρα...". Με άλλα λόγια, ο εραστής καθίσταται υπόλογος για τα μειωτικά σχόλια της κουτσομπόλας της γειτονιάς. Δηλαδή έτσι αποφασίζει το ανώτατο δικαστήριο της χώρας; Με γνώμονα τη συμπεριφορά της "μικρής κοινωνίας του νησιού";

[Είμαι αρκετά σίγουρος ότι σε χώρες όπου η δικαιοσύνη λειτουργεί σοβαρά, δεν μπορεί κανείς να θεωρηθεί υπόλογος για πράξεις τρίτων (εξαιρουμένης βέβαια της περίπτωσης ηθικής αυτουργίας, που προφανώς δεν ισχύει εδώ). Και αν όντως, για κάποιον λόγο, έβγαινε μια απόφαση που χρέωνε σε κάποιον τη συμπεριφορά ενός συνόλου άσχετων ανθρώπων, φαντάζομαι ότι θα συνοδευόταν από αναλυτικό σκεπτικό επί των σχετικών νομικών αρχών. Εδώ δεν βλέπω κανέναν τέτοιο προβληματισμό.]


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 28, 2012)

Την πρώτη μέρα που μπήκαμε στην τάξη να κάνουμε δίκαιο στο γαλλικό ινστιτούτο, η καθηγήτριά μας, μια φανταστική γυναίκα που μας έμαθε να κοιτάμε λίγο παραπέρα, έβαλε στην άκρη τις σημειώσεις της και μας είπε την ατάκα του Ουγκώ:

_Qu' y a-t-il donc au dessus de la justice? - L'équité._

Είναι ανάγκη να πω ότι συμφωνώ με αυτά που γράφεις; Καλά, το πρώτο δεν το σχολιάζω καθόλου. Το δεύτερο όμως; Ειδικά το σκεπτικό ότι μειώθηκε "η εκτίμηση που έχαιρε η γυναίκα" επειδή έφερε στον κόσμο εξώγαμο παιδί δεν το καταλαβαίνω. Αυτά είναι. Και βέβαια η δικαιοσύνη αποδόθηκε, της επιδικάστηκαν τα χρήματα, αλλά η équité, το δίκιο, θα ήταν εδώ να μπορεί μια ανύπαντρη μητέρα να εργαστεί, να πάει το παιδί της στο βρεφονηπιακό σταθμό, να έχει βοήθεια στο σπίτι, και γενικά να μπορεί να ζήσει με αξιοπρέπεια και μόνη της, και όχι να ντρέπεται μπροστά στην κάθε κυρα-κατίνα του νησιού.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 28, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Δύο άσχετες μεταξύ τους ειδήσεις από το σημερινό δικαστικό δελτίο. Δεν έχουν κάτι το κοινό μεταξύ τους, αλλά μου δημιουργούν εξίσου μεγάλες απορίες γύρω από τη λειτουργία της δικαιοσύνης στη χώρα μας.
> 
> Πρώτα το εύκολο:
> Βέροια: Αθώα τα μέλη της Χρυσής Αυγής, ένοχος ο ιδιοκτήτης του καφενείου
> ...



Κατ' αρχήν μια γενική παρατήρηση: Όσες φορές έχω συζητήσει με νομικό για διάφορα θέματα σχετικέ με δίκες κι αποτελέσματα αυτών, ο κοινός παρονομαστής ήταν ότι πάντα αρνούταν να πάρει συγκεκριμένη λεπτομερή θέση αν δεν είχε γνώση της δικογραφίας. Εκ των υστέρων κατάλαβα ότι καλώς ή κακώς είχε απόλυτο δίκιο. Μόνο και μόνο από το άκουσμα των κατηγοριών και του αποτελέσματος της δίκης δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα. Επίσης να σημειωθεί ότι καλώς ή κακώς μια κατηγορία από μόνη της δεν λέει τίποτα απολύτως. Δεν έχει καμία σημασία τι ισχυρίζεσαι (ή ακόμα και τι πραγματικά έγινε), αλλά τι μπορείς να αποδείξεις στο δικαστήριο. 

Όσον αφορά το παράβολο που λες ότι σου φαίνεται παράλογο να ακυρώνεται μήνυση, δυστυχώς δεν είναι πρωτοφανές, είναι απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση να έχει καταβληθεί παράβολο, τώρα το γιατί και το και πώς... και το αν θα έπρεπε να είναι τόσο το κόστος του παραβόλου... το συζητάμε. Ωστόσο είναι απολύτως βέβαιο ότι γίνεται η μήνυση να υποβληθεί και το παράβολο να πληρωθεί εκ των υστέρων, το γιατί το δικαστήριο δεν έκανε κάτι τέτοιο δεκτό, αν βέβαια προτάθηκε κάτι τέτοιο από τον ενάγοντα, δεν το ξέρω.

Αυτό που λες για το παράδοξο των δυο ποινών, ακόμα κι αν αγνοήσουμε αυτό που είπα αρχικά για τη γνώση της δικογραφίας, δυστυχώς δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο τα δικαστήρια στην Ελλάδα να βγάζουν παράδοξες αποφάσεις, να αθωώνουν εγκληματίες ή να τους ρίχνουν στα μαλακά και ταυτόχρονα να ρίχνουν καμπάνες για αναλογικά ασήμαντες αφορμές. 

Για μένα πιο πολύ παράδοξο είναι που η συγκεκριμένη δίκη διεξήχθη τόσο σύντομα κι έβγαλε κι απόφαση μάλιστα.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 28, 2012)

Κατανοώ αυτό που λες για τη γνώση της δικογραφίας, αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε, η εξύβριση είναι εξύβριση και η βιαιοπραγία βιαιοπραγία. Είναι άλλο πράγμα να πεις κάποιον μαλάκα ή να του βρίσεις τη μάνα και άλλο να τον αρχίσεις στις μπούφλες. Το πρώτο για μένα δεν θα έπρεπε καν να είναι ποινικό αδίκημα. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν δεχθούμε ότι είναι, που το νομικό μας σύστημα προφανώς έτσι το θεωρεί, ανήκει σε εντελώς διαφορετική κατηγορία από την άσκηση σωματικής βίας.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 28, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Κατανοώ αυτό που λες για τη γνώση της δικογραφίας, αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε, η εξύβριση είναι εξύβριση και η βιαιοπραγία βιαιοπραγία. Είναι άλλο πράγμα να πεις κάποιον μαλάκα ή να του βρίσεις τη μάνα και άλλο να τον αρχίσεις στις μπούφλες. Το πρώτο για μένα δεν θα έπρεπε καν να είναι ποινικό αδίκημα. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν δεχθούμε ότι είναι, που το νομικό μας σύστημα προφανώς έτσι το θεωρεί, ανήκει σε εντελώς διαφορετική κατηγορία από την άσκηση σωματικής βίας.



Κι εγώ κατανοώ αυτό που λες, κι ουσιαστικά δεν λέω κάτι διαφορετικό, απλώς να συμπληρώσω ότι οι παράνομες αυτές πράξεις, εξύβριση και σωματική βλάβη δεν είναι από μια και τέλος, έχουν πολλές διαβαθμίσεις που γίνονται ακόμα περισσότερες αν ληφθούν υπ' όψιν κι άλλες παράμετροι, π.χ. ποιος ήταν αυτός που έβρισε (πρότερος βίος), υπό ποιες συνθήκες έβρισε (βρασμός ψυχής κτλ), σε τι περιβάλλον έβρισε (μπροστά σε κόσμο, μες την μέση του δρόμου κτλ) τι ακριβώς είπε (εξύβριση θείων είναι βαρύτερο αδίκημα) και παρομοίως κι η σωματική βλάβη έχει ακόμα περισσότερες διαβαθμίσεις, ελαφρά σωματική βλάβη, βαριά σωματική βλάβη, συνδυασμός δλδ ελαφρά σωματική κι απόπειρα βαριάς κτλ όπου και πάλι θα παίξουν ρόλο οι ίδιες κι ακόμα περισσότερες παράμετροι. Οπού και πάλι η τέλεση της πράξης από μόνη της δεν συνεπάγεται αυτόματα και την καταδίκη του δράστη, εφόσον θα παίξει ρόλο κι η υπερασπιστική του γραμμή, δεν καταδικάζεται κανείς αν δεν απολογηθεί πρώτα. Οπότε δεν είναι δυστυχώς καθόλου προφανές μόνο από το άκουσμα της κατηγορίας και της ετυμηγορίας το αν η ετυμηγορία ήταν «δίκαιη». Εμείς απ' έξω ούτε μπροστά είμασταν, ούτε γνώση της δικογραφίας έχουμε, οπότε ό,τι και να πούμε θα είναι εις μάτην.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 28, 2012)

Σύμφωνοι περί των διαβαθμίσεων εντός κάθε αδικήματος. Αλλά και πάλι, θεωρώ ότι μιλάμε για δύο διαφορετικές _κατηγορίες_ αδικημάτων. Ακόμα και η πιο βαριά περίπτωση εξύβρισης είναι ελαφρύτερη από την ελαφρύτερη περίπτωση πρόκλησης σωματικής βλάβης. (Μιλάμε πάντα για απλή εξύβριση, όχι για διαπόμπευση ή συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση, που μπορούν να επιφέρουν άλλου είδους συνέπειες στον παθόντα). Ή τουλάχιστον έτσι πιστεύω εγώ ο άσχετος. Το Δίκαιό μας προφανώς άλλα λέει.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 28, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Σύμφωνοι περί των διαβαθμίσεων εντός κάθε αδικήματος. Αλλά και πάλι, θεωρώ ότι μιλάμε για δύο διαφορετικές _κατηγορίες_ αδικημάτων. Ακόμα και η πιο βαριά περίπτωση εξύβρισης είναι ελαφρύτερη από την ελαφρύτερη περίπτωση πρόκλησης σωματικής βλάβης. (Μιλάμε πάντα για απλή εξύβριση, όχι για διαπόμπευση ή συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση, που μπορούν να επιφέρουν άλλου είδους συνέπειες στον παθόντα). Ή τουλάχιστον έτσι πιστεύω εγώ ο άσχετος. Το Δίκαιό μας προφανώς άλλα λέει.



To μόνο βέβαιο είναι ότι το σύστημα απονομής δικαιοσύνης στην Ελλάδα είναι προβληματικό και δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει πρόθεση να αλλάξει αυτό.

Edit: Να συμπληρώσω ότι δυστυχώς η λογική βαριά εξύβριση = «ελαφρύτερο» από ελαφριά σωματική βλάβη δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιη. Έχουμε περιπτώσεις ανθρωποκτονιών όπου ο δράστης δεν πήγε ποτέ φυλακή, και εξυβρίσεις που πήγε. Τα πάντα εξαρτώνται από το πώς θα παρουσιαστεί η ιστορία του καθενός στο δικαστήριο. Η συκοφαντική δυσφήμηση επιφέρει κι αστικές συνέπειες, όχι μόνο ποινικές, αλλά το εν λόγω δικαστήριο ήταν μόνο ποινικό, οπότε δεν πρέπει να το έλαβε υπ' όψιν του.


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2012)

Bεβαίως κανένα σύστημα δεν είναι τέλειο, οπότε μην λέμε ότι μόνο στην Ελλάδα κλπ. 
Για την περίπτωση του νησιού, αν κατάλαβα καλά η υπόθεση ήταν ότι κάποιος μηνύθηκε από την πρώην ερωμένη του γιατί την εγκατέλειψε κατά την εγκυμοσύνη της. Κανονικά και σύμφωνα με τους νόμους μας, αυτό δεν είναι παράνομο, ούτε υπάρχει κανένα προβλημα με το παιδί, αφού ο νόμος έχει εδώ και δεκαετίες καταργήσει τις διαφορές ανάμεσα σε παιδιά παντρεμένων κι ανύπαντρων γονιών. Οι νομικοί μας όμως αποφασίζουν να λάβουν υπόψη τους κάποιες _ειδικές συνθήκες_, προφανώς αφού τους παρουσίασαν αποδείξεις ότι οι συνθήκες αυτές οδηγούν σε πρόβλημα. Δε βλέπω τίποτα περίεργο στην αποφαση αυτή, όσο κι αν φαίνεται παράδοξη σε κάποιον που είναι έξω από το χορό. Επιπλεόν, δεν ξέρουμε τι άλλο έχιε προηγηθεί. Αν δηλαδή αυτός ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος να υποχρεώσει το δικαστηριο τον πατέρα να ταχτοποιήσει τις οικονομικές του υποχρεώσεις προς τα παιδιά του. Ή οτιδήποτε άλλο σχετικό. 
Να αναφέρω άλλο παράδειγμα φίλων μου με καταγωγή από πολύ παραδοσιακή περιοχή της Ελλάδας, οι οποίοι είχαν κτηματικές διαφορές με κάποιον. Η υπόθεση λύθηκε με τη μεσολάβηση των _γερόντων το χωριού_ (κι εγώ δεν πίστευα ότι υπαρχουν τέτοια τον 21ο αιώνα) και το δικαστήριο της περιοχής απλώς επικύρωσε το πόρισμα- υπέρ των φίλων μου.


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ξαναδιάβασα την είδηση με την έγκυο και βλέπω ότι το προβλημα δεν είναι μόνο το ηθικό που τονίζει η είδηση. Το προβλήμα είναι ηθικό άλλου είδους, που δεν έχει να κάνει με τα κουτσομπολιά του χωριού. Λέει:
Ήταν αρραβωνιασμένοι με σκοπό το γάμο. Μ'άλλα λόγια είχαν δεσμευτεί ότι θα παντρευτούν. Αυτό μπορεί να μην φαίνεται σοβαρό και δεσμευτικό, αλλά δεν είναι ένα είδος συμβολαίου; Αν π.χ. στον αρραβώνα οι γονείς της νύφης είχαν κάνει ακριβά δώρα στο γαμπρό, δεν θα είχε αυτός την υπορέωση να τα επιστρέψει σε περίπτωση που δεν θα γινόταν ο γάμος; Αν είχαν κάνει έξοδα για το γάμο (εκκλησίες, νυφικά, γλέντια κλπ), δεν θα έπρεπε σε περίπτωση ματαίωσης του γάμου να αναλάβει τα έξοδα αυτός που ευθύνεται; Και δεν θα είχε το δικαίωμα όποιος ζημιώθηκε να ζητήσει αποζημίωση;
Αλλά τέλος παντων, αυτό δεν είναι το σημαντικότερο. 
Λέει το άρθρο ότι ο πατέρας χάλασε τον αρραβώνα, αρνήθηκε να αναγνωρίσει το παιδί του, αρνήθηκε να βοηθήσει οικονομικά και ζήτησε τέστ πατρότητας (που έδειξε ότι όντως ήταν ο πατέρας). Κλασσική αντίδραση ανεύθυνου Ελληναρά, και ίσως χρειάζονται δυο- τρεις δικαστικές αποφάσεις να ταρακουνήσουν λίγο αυτούς που δεν αντιλαμβάνονται ότι το σεξ χρειάζεται και υπευθυνότητα. 
Λέει επίσης το άρθρο ότι η μητέρα βρέθηκε σε κατάσταση απορίας και οικονομικής εξαθλίωσης. Ωράια θα ήταν αυτα που είπε πιο πανω η Όλιβερ, να μην γίνονταν αυτά τα πράγματα και να μπορούσε το κράτος να παρέχει σε όλες τις Ελληνίδες μητέρες. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν ήμασταν Σουηδία, αυτό θα αρκούσε για να απαλλαχτεί απο τις ευθύνες του ο πατέρας; Ο νομος λέει οτι οι πατεράδες πληρώνουν για την ανατροφή των παιδιών τους. Πότε ξεκινάει αυτή η υποχρέωση; Με τη γέννηση ή πιο πριν; Το δικαστηριο αποφάσισε ότι ξεκινάει πιο πριν, δηλαδη θεωρεί ότι είναι απαραίτητη για την ψυχική και σωματική υγεία ενός παιδιού η καλή ψυχολογική κατάσταση της μητέρας, αυτό που λέει κι η Γιούνισεφ, που έχει η Ελλάδα επικυρώσει όλες τις σχετικές συνθήκες. 

Αυτά χωρίς να ξέρω τις λεπτομέρειες της υπόθεσης, οπότε μπορέι να λεώ και βλακείες.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 28, 2012)

Καθόλου βλακείες δεν λες, SBE, και εννοείται ότι συμφωνώ με τον καταναγκασμό καταβολής χρημάτων και γενικότερα με ό,τι λες για τις ευθύνες του πατέρα ακόμα και στο στάδιο της κύησης. Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι η διατύπωση ότι η μητέρα έχασε την αξιοπρέπειά της επειδή έφερε στον κόσμο παιδί εκτός γάμου. Τώρα θα μου πεις, δεν είσαι εσύ, κοπελιά, στο χωριό της Άνω Ραχούλας να έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις όλον τον ντουνιά...


----------



## panadeli (Jun 29, 2012)

Αγαπητή μου SBE νομίζω ότι απαντάς σε άλλη ερώτηση. Κι εγώ συμφωνώ ότι ο πατέρας έχει υποχρεώσεις απέναντι στο παιδί του και θεωρώ λογική μια απόφαση που θα τον αναγκάσει να πληρώσει διατροφή. Και ούτε φυσικά υπερασπίζομαι την πράξη ενός νέου που εγκαταλείπει την έγκυο κοπέλα του στο έλεος του θεού. Άλλο αυτό και άλλο η _ηθική βλάβη_ που υπέστη η κοπέλα λόγω της απόρριψής της από το κοινωνικό της περιβάλλον. Η δικαστική απόφαση θεωρεί τον πατέρα υπεύθυνο για τα _"δυσμενή σχόλια του στενού κοινωνικού περιβάλλοντός της"_ και για το γεγονός ότι _"μειώθηκε η εκτίμηση την οποία έχαιρε από τη μικρή κοινωνία του νησιού που διέμενε"_. Με άλλα λόγια, ο πατέρας καλείται να την αποζημιώσει για τα υποτιμητικά σχόλια που άκουσε από τη μητέρα της, τον θείο της, τη γειτόνισσα και τον περιπτερά της γωνίας. Αυτό δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου λογικό. Δεν νοείται να τιμωρείται κάποιος για ενέργειες τρίτων, στις οποίες ο ίδιος δεν είχε συμμετοχή. Και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς χωράει "η μικρή κοινωνία του νησιού" στο σκεπτικό οποιασδήποτε δικαστικής απόφασης. Στο κάτω κάτω, η "μικρή κοινωνία" πιθανόν να συμπεριφερόταν με τον ίδιο τρόπο και αν το ζευγάρι ήταν παντρεμένο και για κάποιο λόγο χώριζε. Οπότε, με το ίδιο σκεπτικό, ο άνδρας δεν θα υποχρεωνόταν απλά να πληρώσει διατροφή αλλά και να αποζημιώσει την πρώην σύζυγό του για την ηθική βλάβη που υπέστη. Ενώ αν το διαζύγιο δεν γινόταν στη "μικρή κοινωνία του νησιού" αλλά στην απρόσωπη Αθήνα, δεν θα υπήρχε τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Οπότε αν είσαι κάτοικος Αθήνας συμφέρει να χωρίζεις τη γυναίκα σου, ενώ αν είσαι κάτοικος Άνω Ραχούλας την πάτησες;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 29, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το συνοψίζεις πολύ σωστά, Panadeli.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

Είπα από την αρχήότι έχουμε ελλειπείς γνώσεις για το ζήτημα, και είπα επίσης ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα αυτός να ήταν ο μόνος τρόπος για να κάνουν τον πατέρα να πληρώσει. Είπα επίσης ότι το δικαστήριο έλαβε υπόψη του τις ειδικές συνθήκες του νησιού, όπως έχει δικαίωμα να κάνει (για να μην πω ότι _οφείλει_) και έφερα παράδειγμα με άλλο δικαστηριο που έλαβε υπόψη ειδικές συνθήκες. 
Μ'αλλα λόγια, απάντησα σε όλα αυτά πριν ειπωθουν, οπότε δεν ξέρω γιατί τώρα πρέπει να τα επαναλάβω.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Για την περίπτωση του νησιού, αν κατάλαβα καλά η υπόθεση ήταν ότι κάποιος μηνύθηκε από την πρώην ερωμένη του γιατί την εγκατέλειψε κατά την εγκυμοσύνη της. Κανονικά και σύμφωνα με τους νόμους μας, αυτό δεν είναι παράνομο, ούτε υπάρχει κανένα προβλημα με το παιδί, αφού ο νόμος έχει εδώ και δεκαετίες καταργήσει τις διαφορές ανάμεσα σε παιδιά παντρεμένων κι ανύπαντρων γονιών.


*Είναι *παράνομο: 
*Άρθρο 359 του Ποινικού Κώδικα:*
Όποιος εγκαταλείπει σε απορία ή με άλλο τρόπο αβοήθητη μια* γυναίκα που έμεινε απ' αυτόν έγκυος και που λόγω της εγκυμοσύνης ή του τοκετού της δεν μπορεί να φροντίσει τον εαυτό της τιμωρείται με φυλάκιση μέχρι ενός έτους. Η ποινική δίωξη ασκείται μόνο ύστερα από έγκληση.


Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω την απόφαση, αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι τα περί κοινωνίας του νησιού λέχθηκαν στο δικαστήριο επειδή ο πατέρας υποστήριξε ότι η μάνα ήταν εκείνη που δεν ήθελε να παντρευτούν. Η μάνα υπέβαλε έγκληση στο ποινικό δικαστήριο για εγκατάλειψη εγκύου, αλλά τι να το κάνει αν πάει ο πατέρας φυλακή, εκείνη οικονομική βοήθεια θέλει. Επομένως, άσκησε και στο πολιτικό δικαστήριο τα ανάλογα βοηθήματα, και ζήτησε αποζημίωση για ηθική βλάβη. Εκείνος υποστηρίζει ότι η ίδια δεν ήθελε να παντρευτούν, εκείνη όμως λέει ότι σε ήθελα, πώς, αφού τώρα είμαι και δακτυλοδεικτούμενη. Τα περι νησιού επιχειρήματα υπάρχει περίπτωση να αναφέρθηκαν για να στηριχθεί η κατηγορία της εγκατάλειψης στο ποινικό δικαστήριο, δηλαδή.

Πέραν αυτού, συμφωνώ με αυτό που γράφει η Όλι στο #2. Η ελληνική κοινωνία είναι βαθιά σεξιστική, πράγμα που φαίνεται σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα, ιδίως στο πώς αντιμετωπίζει τις ανύπαντρες γυναίκες, και ακόμα περισσότερο όταν αυτές είναι μητέρες. Ο εκσυγχρονισμός της νομοθεσίας έχει βοηθήσει πολύ στο να γίνουν βήματα βελτίωσης. Για παράδειγμα, η αλλαγή που έγινε το '81-'85 (καθιέρωση πολιτικού γάμου, κατάργηση διατάξεων περί προίκας κλπ) από το ΠΑΣΟΚ ήταν σημαντική πρόοδος (να πω κι ένα καλό για τον Αντρέα τον Παπανδρέου), αλλά υπάρχει ακόμα πολλή δουλειά να γίνει. Ο τομέας αυτός κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα του ότι στην Ελλάδα οι αλλαγές σε κοινωνικά ζητήματα πρέπει να έρθουν από πάνω, γιατί η κοινωνία δεν είναι ακόμα ώριμη· εδώ το θρήσκευμα καταργήθηκε από τις ταυτότητες, που είναι προσωπικό δεδομένο, έλεος, και το συζητούσαμε για χρόνια - μη μας πειράξει κανείς τα του φαίνεσθαι, χάνουμε τουλάχιστον πέντε μόρια από το ελληνικότατο δεσοξυριβοζονουκλεϊνικό οξύ μας. 

Τώρα για την πρώτη είδηση, τι να πω. Νομίζω πως το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνικό πάντως. Στις ΗΠΑ για παράδειγμα δημοσιεύονται μελέτες επί μελετών για τα κενά του συστήματος και το πόσο άδικο μπορεί να είναι.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 29, 2012)

Πρέπει, νομίζω, να διατυπώσω λίγο καλύτερα τις ενστάσεις μου, γιατί έχουν γενικό χαρακτήρα και δεν αφορούν τις δύο αυτές συγκεκριμένες δικαστικές υποθέσεις, τις οποίες έφερα ως παραδείγματα ενός γενικότερου, κατ’ εμέ τουλάχιστον, προβλήματος. (Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι δεν θεωρώ επ’ ουδενί ότι αυτά τα προβλήματα είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνικά. Το σχόλιό μου περί άλλων χωρών όπου η δικαιοσύνη λειτουργεί σοβαρά αντανακλούσε τις επιφυλάξεις μου για το κατά πόσο στην Ελλάδα η δικαιοσύνη λειτουργεί σοβαρά. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει βέβαια ότι δεν υπάρχουν πολλές άλλες χώρες με προβλήματα λειτουργίας της δικαιοσύνης, ούτε ότι στις υποτιθέμενα πιο «σοβαρές» χώρες δεν υπάρχουν προβλήματα λειτουργίας της δικαιοσύνης. Κάθε άλλο. Τέλειο σύστημα δεν υπάρχει πουθενά, και ούτε θα υπάρξει ποτέ.)

Λοιπόν, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη πάντα, ως εντελώς άσχετος με το νομικό επάγγελμα, η δικαιοσύνη σε μια ευνομούμενη χώρα οφείλει να επιτελεί έναν διττό ρόλο.

Ο πρώτος, προφανώς, είναι η απονομή του δικαίου στην ειδική, εκάστοτε δικαζόμενη υπόθεση. Επ’ αυτού, για τις συγκεκριμένες δύο υποθέσεις που έφερα ως παράδειγμα, δεν έχω καθαρή άποψη, γιατί, όπως σωστά επισήμαναν παραπάνω ο LostVerse και η SBE, δεν ξέρω τις λεπτομέρειες της υπόθεσης. Μπορεί πράγματι, ειδικά στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, να αποδόθηκε δικαιοσύνη. (Στην πρώτη μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά τι να πω, μπορεί ο καφετζής να έβρισε τους χρυσαυγίτες με τον χειρότερο δυνατό τρόπο και ένας από αυτούς απλά να τον έσπρωξε ελαφρά αμυνόμενος, όσο κι αν μου φαίνεται απίθανο η ιστορία να εκτυλίχθηκε κάπως έτσι.) Οι ενστάσεις μου όμως δεν αφορούν την απονομή ή όχι δικαίου.

Ο δεύτερος ρόλος που πιστεύω ότι οφείλει να επιτελεί η δικαιοσύνη είναι παιδευτικός. Κι αυτό επειδή, είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι, οι αποφάσεις της δικαιοσύνης λειτουργούν παιδευτικά για τον πολίτη. Τον εξασκούν στην τήρηση (ή μη) των νόμων και στην απονομή (ή μη) του δικαίου. Και το κυριότερο, τον εξασκούν και στη λογική γύρω από την οποία κάτι κρίνεται ως νόμιμο ή παράνομο. Για αυτόν τον λόγο, οι αποφάσεις των δικαστηρίων πρέπει να είναι σαφείς και καλογραμμένες, και να αναπτύσσουν λεπτομερώς το σκεπτικό των δικαστών, το οποίο με τη σειρά του οφείλει να βασίζεται πρωτίστως σε γενικές νομικές αρχές και δευτερευόντως στις ειδικές συνθήκες της εκάστοτε υπόθεσης. Οι δε νομικές αρχές που θίγονται από την εκάστοτε απόφαση πρέπει να εξηγούνται επαρκώς και να τεκμηριώνεται το πόσο βάρυναν στην τελική απόφαση. Ή τουλάχιστον κάπως έτσι είναι μορφοποιημένη στο μυαλό μου η ιδεατή μορφή λειτουργίας της δικαιοσύνης, όπως την έχω κληρονομήσει από τηλεοπτικές σειρές όπως το _The Paper Chase,_ που έβλεπα φανατικά μικρός.

Η εμπειρία μου από την λειτουργία της δικαιοσύνης στη χώρα μας δεν έχει βέβαια καμία σχέση με τα παραπάνω. Οι νόμοι είναι περίπλοκοι και ενίοτε ακατανόητοι, οι δε δικαστικές αποφάσεις συνήθως γράφονται με έναν στρυφνό, δυσνόητο και συχνά ακατάληπτο λόγο. Το σύντομο γραφειοκρατικό πέρασμά μου από το Υπουργείο Παιδείας μού άφησε βαθιά τραύματα γύρω από την ανάγνωση και την προσπάθεια κατανόησης δικαστικών αποφάσεων. Όσο για τον προβληματισμό επί νομικών αρχών, ας το αφήσουμε καλύτερα. Είχα εξιστορήσει παλαιότερα το μακρύ χρονικό μιας νομικής περιπέτειας γύρω από τις προσλήψεις εκπαιδευτικών εκτός ΑΣΕΠ. [Για όποιον έχει υπομονή, βλ. εδώ, στα #84–85.] Να σημειώσω ότι το ΣτΕ είχε τότε κρίνει αντισυνταγματικό έναν νόμο που προέβλεπε προσλήψεις εκτός ΑΣΕΠ σε ποσοστό 25% (που αργότερα έγινε 40%), κατά παράβαση του Συντάγματος που από το 2000 όριζε ότι οι προσλήψεις των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων έπρεπε να γίνονται εξολοκλήρου από ανεξάρτητη αρχή. Κάτι που τότε δεν είχα αναφέρει και μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση ήταν το εξής: Από το τμήμα του ΣτΕ που κλήθηκε να κρίνει την συνταγματικότητα ή μη του νόμου, η πλειοψηφία των δικαστών όντως τον βρήκαν αντισυνταγματικό. Ένας δικαστής όμως διαφώνησε, επικαλούμενος τους «κοινωνικούς λόγους» που δήθεν εξυπηρετούσαν οι προσλήψεις εκτός ΑΣΕΠ. Ευτυχώς μειοψήφησε, αλλά το σκεπτικό του μου είχε κάνει μεγάλη εντύπωση, κυρίως διότι δεν έθιγε καθόλου το υπό κρίση ζήτημα, δηλαδή την τήρηση ή μη του Συντάγματος. Στεκόταν αποκλειστικά και μόνο στην «κοινωνική» διάσταση του νόμου. Θεωρώ βαθιά προβληματικό να προτάσσονται ασαφείς έννοιες, όπως αδιευκρίνιστοι «κοινωνικοί λόγοι» ή, εν προκειμένω, η «μικρή κοινωνία του νησιού», για να δικαιολογούν το σκεπτικό μιας δικαστικής απόφασης. Όσο κι αν αντιλαμβάνομαι και αποδέχομαι ότι οι κάθε λογής ειδικές συνθήκες οφείλουν να παίζουν ρόλο στη διαμόρφωση της εκάστοτε απόφασης, δεν νοείται να βαραίνουν περισσότερο από τις γενικές νομικές αρχές που κάθε φορά διακυβεύονται, και οι οποίες θα πρέπει να μνημονεύονται ρητά, αναλυτικά και πειστικά στο σκεπτικό της απόφασης. Εφόσον αυτό γίνεται με επάρκεια, οι πολίτες θα πειστούν ότι η δικαιοσύνη λειτουργεί αντικειμενικά και αμερόληπτα, με βάση γενικές αρχές τις οποίες τους κοινοποιεί, ώστε εκείνοι να τις εμπεδώσουν. Ειδάλλως, θα σχηματίσουν την εντύπωση ότι η δικαιοσύνη λειτουργεί α λα καρτ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

Μετά τις διευκρινίσεις της Παλάβρας νομίζω ότι το ζήτημα ειναι ξεκάθαρο. 
Δεν ήξερα ότι υπαρχει αδίκημα εγκατάλειψης εγκύου, και νομίζω ότι μεγαλύτερη δημοσιότητα σε τέτοιες αποφάσεις και ποινικό αδίκημα καλό θα έκανε. 

Όσο για το σύστημα γενικότερα, στην Ελλάδα έχουμε την τάση να λέμε ότι η δικαιοσύνη δεν λειτουργεί, ότι δεν υπαρχει σοβαρότητα κλπ. Αυτό το λέμε έχοντας για σύγκριση κυρίως τα δικαστικά σήριαλ άλλων χωρών, κι όχι πραγματική εμπειρία του άλλου συστήματος. Σε γενικές γραμμές, αν το δικό μας σύστημα δεν λειτουργούσε για την πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων θα είχε αλλάξει υπό την πίεση όλων των ενδιαφερόμενων. Όσο για άλλες χώρες, είχα δει ενα ντοκιμαντέρ για κάποιο δικαστήριο οικογενειακού δικαίου στο Ιράν. Οι παραγωγοί ήθελαν ίσως να δείξουν πόσο αυστηρή και θεοκρατούμενη είναι η χώρα, αλλά οι περιπτώσεις που μας έδειχναν δεν έμοιαζαν να οδηγούν σε αποφάσεις ούτε πολύ αυστηρές, ούτε εξωπραγματικές.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 29, 2012)

SBE said:


> Σε γενικές γραμμές, αν το δικό μας σύστημα δεν λειτουργούσε για την πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων θα είχε αλλάξει υπό την πίεση όλων των ενδιαφερόμενων.



Μακάρι να ίσχυε αυτό.
Για παράδειγμα, κάτι στο οποίο σχεδόν όλοι συμφωνούν, από την τρόικα μέχρι τους ίδιους τους δικαστικούς, είναι ότι η απονομή της δικαιοσύνης στη χώρα μας λειτουργεί με πολύ αργούς ρυθμούς. Και δεν βλέπω αυτό να έχει αλλάξει υπό την πίεση όλων των ενδιαφερομένων.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

ΟΛΑ στην Ελλάδα γίνονται με αργούς ρυθμούς. Αν όμως οι δικαστικές αποφάσεις ήταν άδικες, τυχαίες και χωρίς λογική, αν πίστευε ό απλός πολίτης ότι _δεν μπορεί να βρει το δίκιο του_, είτε βγαίνανε οι αποφάσεις στο πι και φι είτε σε εκατό χρόνια, θα προκαλούσαν το δημόσιο αίσθημα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 29, 2012)

SBE συγγνώμη, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι η επαφή σου με τα δικαστήρια είναι από μακριά κι αγαπημένοι. Ο panadeli έχει δίκιο - οι ρυθμοί απονομής της δικαιοσύνης είναι υπερβολικά αργοί, και συχνά οι αποφάσεις που εκδίδονται έχουν παράλογα στοιχεία, ιδίως σε ποινικές υποθέσεις, όπου ρόλο παίζουν και υποκειμενικά, ως ένα βαθμό στοιχεία. Δεν είπε κανείς ότι όλες οι αποφάσεις είναι άδικες, τυχαίες και χωρίς λογική, αλλά η ελληνική δικαιοσύνη και η ελληνική νομοθεσία χρειάζονται σε αρκετά σημεία ένα γερό εκσυχρονισμό.

Κι έπειτα, τι πάει να πει _θα προκαλούσαν το δημόσιο αίσθημα_; Άντε και το προκαλούν. Τι θα κάνει δηλαδή ο πολίτης; Θα πετάει μολότοφ στα δικαστήρια μέχρι να σταματήσουν οι υποθέσεις να τελεσιδικούν σε 10 χρόνια;


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

Και κάτι σχετικά με αυτό που λες πιο πάνω: ζητάς δικαστικές αποφάσεις με μαθηματική ακρίβεια, δικαστές που να εφαρμόζουν το γράμμα του νόμου χωρίς παρεκκλίσεις κλπ. Θεωρείς οτι οι "κοινωνικές διαστάσεις" και άλλα τέτοια δεν είναι μετρήσιμες ποσότητες, επομένως δεν έχουν θέση στη δικαιοσυνη (απορρίπτοντας την επιστημονικότητα των κοινωνικών επιστημών, ίσως; ). 
Όμως πρώτα πρώτα όταν συζητάνε δικαστές μεταξύ τους πιθανόν να αλληλοκαταλαβαίνονται όταν αναφέρονται στις "κοινωνικές διαστάσεις" και πιθανόν να υπαρχει και σχετικό μάθημα στη νομική*. Δεύτερα- δεύτερα, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ταιριάζει στην κοσμοθεωρία μας, την αντίληψή μας και τον τρόπο ζωής μας η μαθηματική απονομή της δικαιοσύνης. Σε πολλές πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ π.χ. το τρίτο σου παράπτωμα τιμωρείται υποχρεωτικά με ισόβια. Το δικαστήριο δεν έχει επιλογή άλλης ποινής. 

*Αντίστοιχα η "επιστημονική διαίσθηση" γίνεται δεκτή στους πανεπιστημιακούς κύκλους των ηλ/μηχ, για να αιτιολογήσει τη μεθοδολογία της απόδειξης ενός προβλήματος.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 29, 2012)

Αγαπητή μου SBE, δεν μίλησα για μαθηματική απονομή της δικαιοσύνης, ούτε είπα ότι η κοινωνική διάσταση δεν έχει θέση στη δικαιοσύνη. Δεν ζήτησα δικαστές που να εφαρμόζουν το γράμμα του νόμου χωρίς παρεκκλίσεις. Δεν ξέρω από πού τα βγάζεις αυτά. Αν υπάρχει στα γραφόμενά μου κάποια πρόταση που έστω και να υπονοεί κάτι τέτοιο, σε παρακαλώ να μου την υποδείξεις.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 29, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Μπορεί πράγματι, ειδικά στη δεύτερη περίπτωση, να αποδόθηκε δικαιοσύνη. (Στην πρώτη μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά τι να πω, μπορεί ο καφετζής να έβρισε τους χρυσαυγίτες με τον χειρότερο δυνατό τρόπο και ένας από αυτούς απλά να τον έσπρωξε ελαφρά αμυνόμενος, όσο κι αν μου φαίνεται απίθανο η ιστορία να εκτυλίχθηκε κάπως έτσι.) Οι ενστάσεις μου όμως δεν αφορούν την απονομή ή όχι δικαίου.



Διάβασα εκ των υστέρων ότι οι ίδιοι ισχυρίζονται ότι ήταν αυτοί που δέχτηκαν επίθεση πρώτοι (κι όχι απλώς φραστική) και στην συνέχεις εκτυλίχθηκαν οι υπόλοιπες σκηνές. Τώρα βέβαια, αν ρωτήσουμε τον καφετζή το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα πει τα ακριβώς αντίθετα, αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι μόνο οι δικαστές έκατσαν μελέτησαν όλα τα στοιχεία, εξέτασαν όλους τους μάρτυρες για 13 ώρες και κατέληξαν τελικά σε μια απόφαση. 

Επιπρόσθετα δε, σε θέματα που άπτονται κομματικών ή/και πολιτικών παραμέτρων, είναι ακόμα πιο δύσκολο να καταλήξεις σε συμπέρασμα αφού μοιραία είναι πιθανό να μπουν στην μέση και προσωπικές αντιπάθειες ή συμπάθειες που όμως απλά δεν έχουν θέση σε ένα αντικειμενικό δικαστήριο. Δηλαδή δεν μπορεί το δικαστήριο να πει «α, ο τάδε είναι χρυσαυγίτης (γύφτος, αναρχικός, αεκτζής you name it) άρε ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι ένοχος by default». Δυστυχώς όμως αποδεδειγμένα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις η κάλυψη είναι τουλάχιστον προβληματική, οπότε προσωπικά είμαι πολύ επιφυλακτικός σε ό,τι διαβάζω. 

Το μόνο για το οποίο μπορούμε να σχολιάσουμε με σχετική ασφάλεια, είναι το θέμα του παράβολου. Εκεί προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι το δικαστήριο μπορούσε να δώσει λύση αν ήθελε. Δεν θα ήταν και η πρώτη φορά.



Palavra said:


> SBE συγγνώμη, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι η επαφή σου με τα δικαστήρια είναι από μακριά κι αγαπημένοι. Ο panadeli έχει δίκιο - οι ρυθμοί απονομής της δικαιοσύνης είναι υπερβολικά αργοί, και συχνά οι αποφάσεις που εκδίδονται έχουν παράλογα στοιχεία, ιδίως σε ποινικές υποθέσεις, όπου ρόλο παίζουν και υποκειμενικά, ως ένα βαθμό στοιχεία. Δεν είπε κανείς ότι όλες οι αποφάσεις είναι άδικες, τυχαίες και χωρίς λογική, αλλά η ελληνική δικαιοσύνη και η ελληνική νομοθεσία χρειάζονται σε αρκετά σημεία ένα γερό εκσυχρονισμό.



Επιπρόσθετα στο παραπάνω, και χωρίς να έχω συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία, έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο λόγος των διεκπεραιωθέντων υποθέσεων προς τις παραγραφείσες αλλάζει επικίνδυνα τα τελευταία χρόνια. Δηλαδή είναι πολύ πιθανότερο πλέον μια υπόθεση να παραγραφεί λόγω συνεχόμενων καθυστερήσων και αναβολών, παρά να διεκπεραιωθεί.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Αν υπάρχει στα γραφόμενά μου κάποια πρόταση που έστω και να υποννοεί κάτι τέτοιο, σε παρακαλώ να μου την υποδείξεις.



Ορίστε:


> Όσο κι αν αντιλαμβάνομαι και αποδέχομαι ότι οι κάθε λογής ειδικές συνθήκες οφείλουν να παίζουν ρόλο στη διαμόρφωση της εκάστοτε απόφασης, δεν νοείται να βαραίνουν περισσότερο από τις γενικές νομικές αρχές που κάθε φορά διακυβεύονται


Και γενικότερα όλος ο τόνος όσων έχεις γράψει μέχρι τώρα στο νήμα αυτό. 

Και μη μου απαντήσεις ότι δεν κατάλαβα κλπ κλπ, γιατί δεν δουλεύω με μαθηματική ακρίβεια και λαμβάνω υποψη τις ειδικές συνθήκες. Επιπλέον, μπαίνω στον κόπο να προχωράω τη συζήτηση λίγο παραπέρα με κάθε μου μήνυμα το οποίο σημαίνει ότι ακόμα κι αν φαίνεται ότι απαντάω στο προηγούμενο, η απάντηση δεν περιορίζεται στο προηγούμενο. 

Τώρα που το ξεκαθαρίσαμε το θέμα, θέλουμε να μείνουμε σε αυτό το επίπεδο συζήτησης ή να συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε;


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

Palavra said:


> SBE συγγνώμη, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι η επαφή σου με τα δικαστήρια είναι από μακριά κι αγαπημένοι.



Αυτό δεν επιθυμεί ο κάθε πολίτης;
Πάντως, σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις που ξέρω, κυρίως κτηματικά και οικονομικά, οι αποφάσεις των δικαστηρίων ήταν δίκαιες (ακόμα κι αν δεν ήταν συμφέρουσες για μένα ή για τους γνωστούς μου). Για τα ποινικά είμαι της σκανδιναβικής σχολής. Επιείκεια, επιείκεια, επιείκεια- και δεν τα λέω θεωρητικά αυτά. Έχω κι εγώ πάρε δώσε κατά καιρους με την αστυνομία (σαν θύμα, όχι σαν εγκληματίας).


----------



## panadeli (Jun 29, 2012)

SBE, σόρι κιόλας που επέμεινα να μου εξηγήσεις από πού εξέλαβες κάτι που όχι μόνο δεν εννοούσα αλλά ούτε καν μου είχε περάσει από το μυαλό. Δεν ήθελα να ρίξω το επίπεδο της συζήτησης, και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να συμφωνήσω ότι διαφωνούμε. Αλλά αν από τη φράση "όσο κι αν αντιλαμβάνομαι και αποδέχομαι ότι οι κάθε λογής ειδικές συνθήκες οφείλουν να παίζουν ρόλο στη διαμόρφωση της εκάστοτε απόφασης, δεν νοείται να βαραίνουν περισσότερο από τις γενικές νομικές αρχές..." καταλαβαίνεις ότι ζητώ οι δικαστές να μην κινούνται ρούπι από το γράμμα του νόμου, τότε τι να πω, ίσως να μην εκφράστηκα καλά.

Αυτό που ήθελα να τονίσω και νόμιζα ότι το έγραψα όσο πιο καθαρά μπορούσα είναι ότι, στην κοινοποίηση του σκεπτικού μιας δικαστικής απόφασης, θα ήθελα τη νομική διάσταση σε πρώτο πλάνο και την κοινωνική σε δεύτερο. Και αυτό πρωτίστως για παιδευτικούς λόγους. Για να ενημερώνεται ο πολίτης για τον τρόπο με τον οποίον ερμηνεύονται οι νόμοι. Γράφω για παράδειγμα ότι "το σκεπτικό των δικαστών [...] οφείλει να βασίζεται πρωτίστως σε γενικές νομικές αρχές και δευτερευόντως στις ειδικές συνθήκες της εκάστοτε υπόθεσης". Λέγοντας "πρωτίστως" και "δευτερευόντως" δεν εννοώ προφανώς 100% και 0%. Θεωρώ όμως προβληματικό να γίνεται το αντίστροφο, να μπαίνει δηλαδή σε πρώτο πλάνο το κοινωνικό κομμάτι και σε δεύτερο το νομικό, το οποίο ενίοτε μπορεί και να παραμερίζεται πλήρως. Αυτό μου φαίνεται ότι οδηγεί σε απαξίωση των νόμων, κάτι που τελικά υπονομεύει τη λειτουργία της δικαιοσύνης.

Τώρα αν από τα παραπάνω ή από όλα τα προηγούμενα που έχω γράψει σε αυτό το νήμα καταλαβαίνει κανείς ότι θέλω τους δικαστές άψυχα μηχανάκια, να εφαρμόζουν τον νόμο με μαθηματική ακρίβεια, τότε ίσως φταίω εγώ που δεν εκφράζομαι σωστά. Δεν τους θέλω έτσι.

Μπορεί βέβαια να είμαι όντως επηρεασμένος από την εξιδανικευμένη εικόνα των δικαστηρίων στις αμερικανικές τηλεοπτικές σειρές. Η μόνη φορά που βρέθηκα σε δικαστήριο για δική μου υπόθεση ήταν για ένα τρακάρισμα, όπου ο οδηγός του άλλου αυτοκινήτου είχε παραβιάσει στοπ και είχε πέσει επάνω μου. Με τα πολλά κλήθηκα να καταθέσω ως μάρτυρας, μια εμπειρία που πήρε εξόχως σουρρεαλιστική τροπή όταν ο δικηγόρος της άλλης πλευράς άρχισε να με ρωτάει κάτι κουλές ερωτήσεις. Αρχικά με ρώτησε πόσα μέτρα ήταν το φάρδος του δρόμου στον οποίον οδηγούσα (?!), και μετά με πόση ταχύτητα κινούνταν ο πελάτης του (όχι εγώ, αλλά ο πελάτης του!!), για να καταλήξει, με κρεσέντο στη φωνή και κουνώντας το δάκτυλο προς τον ουρανό (όπως περίπου το κουνάει ο Στρατούλης στα παράθυρα όταν ζητάει από τους πασοκονεοδημοκράτες να σταματήσουν να κουνάνε το δάκτυλο στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ), ότι ο πελάτης του "είναι αξιωματικός του πολεμικού ναυτικού!". Αυτό που μου είχε κάνει τότε μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση ήταν ότι η δικαστίνα δεν είχε θεωρήσει σκόπιμο να τον διακόψει ούτε όταν με ρωτούσε για πράγματα για τα οποία δεν ήταν δυνατόν να έχω άποψη (αλλά και να είχα δεν θα είχε καμία απολύτως αξία -ούτε μηχανικός είμαι να ξέρω ποιο είναι το πλάτος των δρόμων ούτε μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο του άλλου ήμουν ώστε να ξέρω με πόσα χιλιόμετρα πήγαινε), ούτε όταν κατέθετε το ακατάρριπτο κοινωνικό επιχείρημα σχετικά με το ποιον του πελάτη του. Φεύγοντας από το δικαστήριο το κυρίαρχο συναίσθημά μου ήταν ότι η όλη διαδικασία μου είχε θυμίσει ελληνική ταινία της δεκαετίας του '50.


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν οι δικαστές ενδιαφέρονται για την ενημέρωση του _πολίτη_. Από το λίγο που έχω δει απο δίκες σε ελληνικά δικαστηρια στην τηλεόραση (δίκη 17Ν, π.χ.) μου φάνηκε νούμερο η όλη υπόθεση και ανταλλαγή εξυπνακισμών, αλλά και η δίκη του Οτζέι Σίμσον στις ΗΠΑ ήταν κάπως έτσι, και έιχαν μαλιστα κατηγορήσει τον πρόεδρο ότι είχε αρχίσει να συμπεριφέρεται σα βεντέτα όσο προχώραγε η δίκη. 
Πάντως μια που λέμε για σηριαλ, αν δεις γαλλικό δικαστικό σηριαλ, π.χ., θα δεις αγορευσεις όλο παθος και όλα τα στοιχεία του καλού σήριαλ, αλλά τελείως διαφορετική διαδικασία με ελάχιστη αντιπαράθεση.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν οι δικαστές ενδιαφέρονται για την ενημέρωση του _πολίτη_.



Ναι, δεν νομίζω ότι ενδιαφέρονται. Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το επιχείρημά μου. 
Θα έπρεπε όμως να ενδιαφέρονται. Γι' αυτό μίλησα για ευνομούμενες πολιτείες και για παιδευτικό ρόλο της δικαιοσύνης. Η απονομή της δικαιοσύνης δεν είναι κάτι ξεκομμένο από τη λειτουργία της δημοκρατίας.


----------



## SBE (Jun 30, 2012)

Και πάλι νομίζω ότι τα βλέπεις απο τη σκοπιά του θεατή αμερικάνικων δικαστικών σειρών. Το αγγλοσαξονικό δίκαιο είναι εθιμικό, ο νόμος _δημιουργείται_ από τις δικαστικές αποφάσεις, που σημαίνει ότι είναι απαραίτητη η λεπτομερής καταγραφή, αιτιολόγηση και ανάλυση κάθε απόφασης, καθώς αυτές αποτελούν προηγούμενο, συχνά δεσμευτικό για παρεμφερείς περιπτώσεις. 
Στο αστικό δίκαιο, που έχουμε εμείς, ο νόμος _εφαρμόζεται _ στα δικαστήρια, αλλά δημιουργείται ανεξάρτητα από αυτά. Επομένως (υποθέτω ότι) η αιτιολόγηση της δικαστικής απόφασης δείχνει πως εφαρμόστηκε ο νόμος, ενώ στο αμερικάνικο συστημα η απόφαση _είναι_ ο νόμος. 
Στις χώρες τς ηπειρωτικής Ευρώπης οι δικαστικές αποφάσεις δεν έχουν τον παιδευτικό χαρακτήρα που αναφέρεις. 
Δεν συνεχίζω όμως τη συζήτηση κυρίως γιατί δεν έχω πολλές γνώσεις για τα δικαστικά συστήματα και μπορώ μεν να γκουγκλίζω πληροφορίες, αλλά δεν θα ξέρω πώς λέγονται στα ελληνικά τα μισά από αυτά που θα βρω- και επειδή μπορεί να τα βρει ο καθένας, δεν υπάρχει λόγος αντιπαράθεσης ευρημάτων. Για να σε διευκολύνω, δες εδώ μια σύγκριση των δυο συστημάτων.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Στο αστικό δίκαιο, που έχουμε εμείς, ο νόμος _εφαρμόζεται _ στα δικαστήρια, αλλά δημιουργείται ανεξάρτητα από αυτά.


Η νομολογία στην Ελλάδα είναι πηγή δικαίου, έμμεση, αλλά είναι. Τρανό παράδειγμα ότι αγωγές, προτάσεις, εγκλήσεις, υπομνήματα και άλλα τέτοια δικόγραφα συμπεριλαμβάνουν πάντα αναφορές σε σχετικές με την εκάστοτε υπόθεση αποφάσεις.


Πέραν αυτού, νομίζω πως ο panadeli λέει κάτι άλλο, ενώ εσύ του απαντάς σε κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό. Ο νόμος και οι γενικές αρχές δικαίου μια χαρά μπορούν να αναφερθούν στο σκεπτικό μιας δικαστικής απόφασης, ανεξαρτήτως της έννομης τάξης στην οποία διεξάγεται η εκάστοτε δίκη.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 30, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Δηλαδή δεν μπορεί το δικαστήριο να πει «α, ο τάδε είναι χρυσαυγίτης [...] άρα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να είναι ένοχος by default». Δυστυχώς όμως αποδεδειγμένα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις η κάλυψη είναι τουλάχιστον προβληματική, οπότε προσωπικά είμαι πολύ επιφυλακτικός σε ό,τι διαβάζω.



Πάω τη συζήτηση λίγο πίσω, αλλά ήθελα να μην αφήσω ασχολίαστη αυτή τη μικρή ουρίτσα.

Πρώτα πρώτα, προσυπογράφω και με τα δύο χέρια την τοποθέτησή σου. Κανένας δεν πρέπει ποτέ να θεωρείται ένοχος by default.

Κατά δεύτερον, ομολογώ ότι δεν είμαι ουδέτερος στο θέμα της Χρυσής Αυγής. Όπως έχω γράψει και αλλού, θεωρώ τη Χρυσή Αυγή (και κυρίως την αποδοχή που φαίνεται να έχει από την ελληνική κοινωνία) μια υπαρκτή και σοβαρή απειλή κατά της δημοκρατίας. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, τέτοιοι σχηματισμοί θα έπρεπε να είναι παράνομοι. Ομολογώ επίσης ότι μπήκα να διαβάσω το άρθρο ακριβώς λόγω της ανησυχίας μου για το φαινόμενο της Χρυσής Αυγής. Διαβάζοντας ότι οι επτά αθωώθηκαν για μια τυπικούρα, θύμωσα. Και διαβάζοντας παρακάτω ότι ο όγδοος τιμωρήθηκε για άσκηση βίας ελαφρύτερα απ' ό,τι ο καφετζής για απλή εξύβριση, θύμωσα ακόμα περισσότερο. Επίσης, μπορεί όντως να μην έχω γνώση των λεπτομερειών, αλλά ομολογώ ότι ο ισχυρισμός των χρυσαυγιτών πως ο καφετζής τους επιτέθηκε πρώτος, και όχι μόνο φραστικά, δεν μου φαίνεται καθόλου πειστικός, αφενός επειδή εκείνος ήταν ένας και οι άλλοι οκτώ (δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να πιστέψω ότι ένα άτομο επιτέθηκε σε οκτώ με διάθεση να τους δείρει) και αφετέρου επειδή το δικαστήριο τον καταδίκασε για απλή εξύβριση, ούτε για απειλές ούτε για άσκηση βίας ούτε για απόπειρα άσκησης βίας. Βέβαια δεν ήμουν εκεί, οπότε δέχομαι την πιθανότητα τα πράγματα να έγιναν όπως τα λένε οι οκτώ. Δεν μπορώ όμως να μην τη θεωρήσω απίθανη.

That having been said, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι αν οι ρόλοι ήταν αντεστραμμένοι, και ένας χρυσαυγίτης καταδικαζόταν για εξύβριση αυστηρότερα από έναν πολίτη που τον έδειρε, με άλλους επτά πολίτες που συμμετείχαν στον επεισόδιο να αθωώνονται για μια τυπικούρα, θα έλεγα ακριβώς τα ίδια.


----------

